# Something a little different



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Folks
So...ever since I sold my "real " Bigsby B6" unit I have been wanting another.
So yesterday I picked up this strange little contraption off my local kijiji.
Its made in Japan cause the stamp says so.
Very simple design and the vibrato arm action is the smoothest I have ever felt.
So far so good...

Pictures tell the story so here they are.
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats! 

I wonder what MIJ make and model it was originally a part of?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks stunning!

I thought that you sold that P-bass?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Looks stunning!
> I thought that you sold that P-bass?


I love that bass.....why would I want to sell it...?
MAybe you are thinking of that Bronco bass I had bought for my son....its gone now.
G.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice job. Looks good!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice. 

FYI there is another non-intrusive (no new holes - mounts to the stop bar studs) bigsbyish trem you can get called the Bowen Handle. Love mine. Came on my Sonex when I bought it but someone had retapped the arm hole to some weird thread I could never find an arm for (found a guy to make me one but then he broke up with his GF who was my connect to him so...) so when they reissued it 10-20 years ago I grabbed one right away, but I think it's out of prod again now but they're not expensive used on ebay or reverb.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

How well does it stay in tune, I had one in the early 80's on a Les Paul and it was useless.

Not sure it was that model, it's a loooooong time ago!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Nice.
> 
> FYI there is another non-intrusive (no new holes - mounts to the stop bar studs) bigsbyish trem you can get called the Bowen Handle. Love mine. Came on my Sonex when I bought it but someone had retapped the arm hole to some weird thread I could never find an arm for (found a guy to make me one but then he broke up with his GF who was my connect to him so...) so when they reissued it 10-20 years ago I grabbed one right away, but I think it's out of prod again now but they're not expensive used on ebay or reverb.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

MarkM said:


> How well does it stay in tune, I had one in the early 80's on a Les Paul and it was useless.
> Not sure it was that model, it's a loooooong time ago!


Its still early but I did put on new strings yesterday with the install...
Last night I played it steady right thru the Democratic debate and having to adjust/stretch the new strings it settled down nicely.
Good news... tuned it again this morning...only a very slight tune on the low E string....the rest where right on.
I think its going to hold tune nicely....at least it has so far.
G.

UPDATE on stuff ..
So I got a new spring because I had reservations on how soft the arm felt with the old spring.
With the old spring, tuning stability wasn't bad but it wasn't perfect either.
AS soon as I installed the new spring, everything tightened up and I knew right away that any tuning problems I may have had are gone.
After some playing with the guitar this afternoon, everything is very stable and the new spring made a huge difference.
What did I learn...?
I learned that if you have a very old spring in your Bigsby vibrato system, tuning problems may be resolved by just inserting a new spring. I payed 6 dollars retail for my spring.

Keep on rocking
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

player99 said:


>


Love that design....
simple , effective and using the original posts is brilliant.
G.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Nice.
> 
> FYI there is another non-intrusive (no new holes - mounts to the stop bar studs) bigsbyish trem you can get called the Bowen Handle. Love mine. Came on my Sonex when I bought it but someone had retapped the arm hole to some weird thread I could never find an arm for (found a guy to make me one but then he broke up with his GF who was my connect to him so...) so when they reissued it 10-20 years ago I grabbed one right away, but I think it's out of prod again now but they're not expensive used on ebay or reverb.


That's an interesting coincidence GG. I used to have a Sonex and the first trem I had put on it was also a Bowen Handle. I later got Joe from Lado guitars to put a Kahler copy on it. I couldn't afford a real Kahler at the time as I was between jobs.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

greco said:


> I wonder what MIJ make and model it was originally a part of?


I ran across the same one just before Christmas on my cousins guitar . He was given the guitar , and it was unplayable for various reasons . After getting working and playing not bad I concluded it was a 335 style kit ,poorly assembled . The spring was missing from the tremolo , so until I can find one like it I cut a wood block from a broom handle for a hard tail . I thought a valve spring could work (still looking). And no handle . 


GTmaker said:


> Its made in Japan cause the stamp says so.


Where is the stamp on yours ?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

John Reilly said:


> I ran across the same one just before Christmas on my cousins guitar . He was given the guitar , and it was unplayable for various reasons . After getting working and playing not bad I concluded it was a 335 style kit ,poorly assembled . The spring was missing from the tremolo , so until I can find one like it I cut a wood block from a broom handle for a hard tail . I thought a valve spring could work (still looking). And no handle .
> 
> Where is the stamp on yours ?


First of all, as far as I can tell, the spring is the same size as Bigsby uses. It may be a little longer and thats why I am going to get a Bigsby size spring and see if I can tighten things up a bit.
The original spring feels a bit more loose then I would like. It may be that its just a tired old spring. I know how that feels for sure.

AS for the stamp, look at the pic included.
G.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

GTmaker said:


> AS for the stamp, look at the pic included


I will have to look at it again when I get a chance . The strap screw was it the centre hole on this one , and the ground wire was under it . If a bigsby spring works that be great .


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

John Reilly said:


> I will have to look at it again when I get a chance . The strap screw was it the centre hole on this one , and the ground wire was under it . If a bigsby spring works that be great .


I probably have an extra bigsby spring in a drawer.
If it will work you can have it for the cost of shipping.

Nathan


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

nnieman said:


> I probably have an extra bigsby spring in a drawer.
> If it will work you can have it for the cost of shipping.
> Nathan


thanks for the offer Nathan....I have confirmed that Sherwood Music in Kitchener has one and Im going to try and pick it up tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

That arm makes it look like an old Teisco... 

Japanese Tremolo Arm for Vintage Teisco - Silvertone - Kawai EZPZ GUITAR PARTS | eBay


----------

